# Bored in the hotel



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

So I took a picture... I might start a series of these, they were fun!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wasn't sure what to expect when opening this thread. Usually if I'm bored in a hotel room I just decide to :jack: but if there were three other guys there that wouldn't be happening! :rofl:


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Triplets!



chicagofan00 said:


> I wasn't sure what to expect when opening this thread. Usually if I'm bored in a hotel room I just decide to :jack: but if there were three other guys there that wouldn't be happening! :rofl:


What about 2 other guys? :rofl:


----------



## Cy3 (Apr 27, 2007)

How do you do that? I am referring to the photography....not the ":jack: " -ing; i got a handle on how thats done.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Cool. :rofl:

Of course my mind automatically thinks of the perverted things that could be done with this technique.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

jaaX3 said:


> What about 2 other guys? :rofl:


Well now if it's only two...... :gay: :rofl:
I wouldn't do that if there was *ANY* guy in the room with me...that better?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Planes, Trains, Automobiles


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

hockeynut said:


> Planes, Trains, Automobiles


:rofl: Great movie!


----------



## Neon01 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pretty cool. What camera do you have? My Nikon D300 has this ability but I've not tried it out yet. Was thinking about doing an auto timer to catch our cat's activity throughout the day. I guess it's really best if lighting is constant though.


----------

